# Shimano 600 brake hoods



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2016)

I'm trying to find some Shimano 600 black brake hoods. Any ideas?

Like these:


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2016)

Thanks, I think I've found some, that I think will fit. 

(Fit Aero 6403 Ultegra brake levers (not STI))
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-levers/shimano-ultegra-bl6403-aero-brake-lever-hoods-87f-9801/


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Oct 2016)

Try these new old stock originals for £15 delivered;
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331983377035&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Try these new old stock originals for £15 delivered;
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331983377035&globalID=EBAY-GB



Thanks, yes, they're the correct Shimano BL-6403 hoods.


----------

